# Cheam Insurance



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Anyone know what happened to their website, used to be www.cheam.co.uk but it's not in use any more, a bit worrying seen as I'm insured with 'em


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

*Cheam*

Dont know about their website but they are still giving out quotations !


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Cheers, I phoned them last week and they've been taken over by Hill House Hammond, they quoted £1799. Ended up insuring with A-Plan though as they were cheaper, £1665.

Damian at Tett Hamilton was good, he said that if it weren't for my points he could have got a premium under £1k, but because of 9 points in the last 5 years the best he could do was about £1900.

Oh well, all paid for now... another 12 months before it's up again, that is.. unless I change to a 34....  

Paul


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

*Cheam*

Yeah they have been taken over your right. Oh well as long as the insurance policies and the cover still exist and they still give out good quotes thats all that counts.


----------

